# The ground underneath the hives



## Lacey (Feb 6, 2015)

I recently got my first five hives and will be setting them up once the weather breaks. I live in bear country so we will be putting them in an electrified enclosure. I was thinking of filling the enclosure with gravel so I don't have to worry about weed wacking, but then I got to thinking and I know a guy with a wood chipper so I could line it with mulch for free. Are their any pros/cons to either grass, gravel, or mulch under my hives? I hesitate to just let the grass grow free in there because it's not on my property and I don't want complaints about how unsightly it is, but the idea of weed wacking in the bee enclosure does not sound fun (in all honesty, no weed wacking sounds fun) 

Thanks


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

You have to be careful so the fence doesn't ground out. Also, I'm sure the wood chips would be perfect to use. I would run them at least a couple feed wider than the fence. This will help to keep the weeds down.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome to Bee Source, Lacey! 

Having gravels might work but in the long run they cannot hold the weed seeds in without
them growing. Your best bet is to line the ground with the weed guard and then put the
wood chips on top. Line the ground with 4-6 mil black plastic first before putting the weed guard on
will last longer.  Weed guard will last 10 years from the ads. No weeds, no fuss!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I like the weed guard and wood chip idea. Nix the plastic though. Wood chips float in a heavy rain and will be a pain in the kiester to keep raking and leveling. Don't even ask how I know this.


----------



## krista45036 (Oct 7, 2014)

take a look at stall mats. any farm store would have them.
they're heavy rubber, so nothing would grow through, and they will stay where you put them.


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

I put down weed blocker fabric then gravel on top of that about 2-3 inches deep. You will still get weeds coming through sporadically but you can either pull them or let them be.

Good luck with your hive and welcome to Beesource.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Put down cardboard or newspaper and a few inches of wood chips.

The sheets block weeds, and the chips prevent any seeds or sprouts from getting light.

Chips are MUCH more comfortable to stand send work on than gravel, and much cleaner to kneel on than soil or grass.

Btw...by sheeting the way I described, you might get very, very few weeds the first year...but nothing a quick swipe with a rake won't uproot.

After that all the seeds that are able to sprout will have.

And if you ever move your bee yard, you will find incredible garden soil under the mulch.


----------



## Lacey (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your quick and helpful responses. Most of the pictures I see of people's hives have them straight on the grass and so I was worried there might be a reason (to moist or something) why more people don't seem to mulch underneath them.


----------



## erikebrown (Oct 27, 2014)

I see you are in Pennsylvania so you might not have to worry about critters. Here in Virginia termites or other insects would be all over fresh uncured wood chips. I'm new to beekeeping this year as well, so can't say if or how the bees would be affected by this.

Good luck!

Erik


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

krista45036 said:


> take a look at stall mats. any farm store would have them.
> they're heavy rubber, so nothing would grow through, and they will stay where you put them.


And the cost is astronomical! G


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

BeeMoose said:


> I put down weed blocker fabric then gravel on top of that about 2-3 inches deep. You will still get weeds coming through sporadically but you can either pull them or let them be.
> 
> Good luck with your hive and welcome to Beesource.


Thats what I recommend. the weeds that do come up are from seed, and are easily plucked. G


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Use what will keep your shoes the dryest


----------



## krista45036 (Oct 7, 2014)

biggraham610 said:


> And the cost is astronomical! G


they last forever, and are a whole lot more reusable than gravel


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Round up works great and used with care at dusk is not harmful to the bees. I have been using Roundup for about forty years and have never noted any harm to anything but plants. If it killed people, there would be no farmers left.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

krista45036 said:


> they last forever, and are a whole lot more reusable than gravel


Im not gonna argue that Krista, dont get me wrong, I would love to be able to afford to have them in my yard. I have Horses at 2 different locations, and they all have mats. I just can think of alot of other things I can buy for the bees with that money. If one could absorb the cost, no question it would be a great ground covering. G


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Would the chips create a good place for SHB and ants to hide and multiply .


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

i went with discarded carpet last year place with the nap up. it was free for the asking and it's working good so far. i used concrete blocks to hold down the edges at first but it's pretty well 'stuck' now. i like it because it's easy to inspect the dead bees for disease and it can be swept.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I am with Vance, Roundup is great, I us it on all my yards. It dries quickly and is highly effective, and I always have loads of it around anyway.


----------



## wcubed (Aug 24, 2008)

Aren't you folks forgetting that the bears feet need to be well-grounded to get the best zap from the electric fence?
W


----------



## krista45036 (Oct 7, 2014)

graham - gotcha. barn here had extras when i bought the place

wcubed - guess so, no bears here. though i was wearing rubber boots when i tested my electric pasture fence and still got a good jolt.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

You can use the weed guard and the synthetic green grass too.
The used synthetic grass does not cost a lot if you can find it in your area.
You are not using a lot of those in your small area anyway.


----------

